# missing item in the engine bay



## letutt (Aug 22, 2005)

ok, sorry about the previous post. 
so right under the distributor there is a hose with a splice in it. i'm thinking something to do with my cold start should go there. anybody know. there is also a plug that may plug into whatever is missing.
please help, my car doesn't start right up and i think this might have something to do with it.


----------



## letutt (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: missing item in the engine bay (letutt)*

so in the red circle, something is missing.
the blue circle is a plug that should plug into the red circle's missing friend.
and the green circle is a broken plug that has something to do with my speedometer. 
what goes in red circle, where do i get one and what does it do.
and does anyone have another speedometer plug?


----------



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: missing item in the engine bay (letutt)*

look down on top of your tranny where a normal speedo cable would go. I know some models have a sender unit screwed in there instead for an electrical speedo rather than cable operated. That one plug may very well go to it but i thought it would be black.


----------

